

Data Centers Work to Reduce Their Enormous Water Use - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/04/09/data-centers-move-to-cut-water-waste/

======
lsb
Perhaps this is naïve, but why aren't more data centers in Alaska, or atop
mountains? It's cold and windy and cooling costs would (potentially) be so
much smaller.

~~~
patrickg-zill
I think there are some that are... a company called Verne Holdings was
planning to build one in Iceland, but it has been delayed.

[http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-
news/022309_Iceland_Data_...](http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-
news/022309_Iceland_Data_Center_Postponed_A_Year)

Remember as well, that proximity to lots of reliable power is also a concern.
My guess is that the datacenters in sunshine states, will eventually buy solar
power systems to put on their roofs.

------
skwiddor
> As part of our commitment to the environment,

don't pull my dick Debra

